# One Bad-Ass 9800GTX+



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 30, 2009)

I cannot explain what happened, but i just watched one of my 9800GTX+ shred a 353pt WU within 29 mins averaging 17K PPD. I did not mess with the system clocks and noticed this via Fahmon on a remote rig. Temps were normal for the card. I just wish I could have had a viewer running to see the action. Card is now folding another 353pt WU at regular pace(7k ppd). Anyone ever noticed/witness this anomaly?


----------



## bogmali (Dec 30, 2009)

Nope.....Cause mine are stuck with the 584 WU's


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 30, 2009)

Me either, but if this hapens a lot let me know. I'll pull the SLI 280's and slap my 9800 back in


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 30, 2009)

Actually, every now and then I do see my card get a sudden boost for 1 WU, then back to normal.  I thought that was normal so ignored it.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 30, 2009)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Actually, every now and then I do see my card get a sudden boost for 1 WU, then back to normal.  I thought that was normal so ignored it.



I get fluctuations, but to see a card go well over double the normal PPD is a bit strange.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 30, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> I get fluctuations, but to see a card go well over double the normal PPD is a bit strange.



Good point.  Mine will hold about +50% to +80% better usually long enough to finish a unit, then stop, but I am still very new to all this.

This case was definitely weird.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 30, 2009)

that is insane. the best my 9800gtx+ gets is 6500 ppd


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 30, 2009)

Ha, I just realized that we now have proof that Buck Nasty's Folding is a Super Power.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 3, 2010)

That's very weird, but in December I did catch my 8800GT pulling ~11K PPD (~45 minutes/WU) on a pair of 353s, so it sounds like it's just something that happens every now and then


----------



## SoulTribunal (Jan 7, 2010)

I've watched the FOlding averages with my WU's and it seems the 353's usually are prone to this, and also prone to taking longer sometimes or running hotter, it all depends on what information is comprised up.

I'll see if I still have the screen cap but one time I had a pair of 353's that my GTX260 Matrix folded in 22min each. Was really wierd too.

ST


----------

